# When they come home?



## LuvZumba (Nov 26, 2011)

My husband had an emotional affair, and when I found out he said he wanted a Divorce. He said it had been on his mind for awhile. I admit I took him for granted. Now he wants to do MC. Which he wasn't open to when I first mentioned it to him. He acted very cold to me. 

This week he has been sleeping at his friends at night, and would come home during the day to help with the routine with our 4 yo. daughter. Taking her to preschool putting her to bed. From 9am to about 9:30pm since he had a 4 day Holiday weekend.

Thanksgiving he made dinner for us. The day after he puts up the tree and we decorated it. Took photos like we usually do. He has really warmed up to me, touching me again. We have talked about serious things and been silly and laughed. Still a little awkward with the touching. Since he told me on D day that he doesn't love me and feels no connection physically. He askes me over and over if I'm ok and if I need anything. 

I'm still protecting myself since the trust has been broken. He says he can see a future with us but he wants to get everything out on the table at MC. 

Where do I go from here? How should I act? He wants to come back to our bed. I'm ok with it, but like I said the trust is still broken.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know if I have any answers for you, but to share my situation with you. 

I'm going through a divorce and have been seperated from my husband since the end of August. Since early October we have been communicating...it has gotten better and better. We both are feeling great about communication. I am ready for the touching part again, but my husband isn't although he says he is in love wiht me and has made plans for us...big plans like living in a 5th wheel together. 

I'm ready for him to possibly spend the night at home here and there until he decides to toally move back in. 

I'm trying to be patient and wait, but waiting is hard. I want our marriage to be better than it was before. It was horrible to the point of no communication at all. 

He says he does not trust himself or others about the acting like a married couple again nad staying the night. He had anger issues, so I think hes not trusting himself there. My parents hate him nad tried to get him arrassted and end our reconsilation, so thats where he does not trust others. I don't talk to my parents much at all as I'm very uncomfortable around them now.

My advice for you through what I have learned about my situation is that you both need to take a long hard look at why your marriage failed. Both me and my husband have figured out why our marriage failed and there are plenty of reasons it failed, but there are plenty of reasons to work it out. We have 3 children with autism and they all need both thier parents in thier lives nad they need thier parents to be happy


----------

